

Steve Jobs trashed my last iPad app, so I created this - gurgeous
http://www.geekwire.com/2012/developer-excited-ipad-steve-jobs-inspired-work

======
gurgeous
He loved the Urbanspoon iPhone app. The iPad app, not so much.

Someday I'll write up the story about the time we met in person. Yes, I too
got yelled at by Steve Jobs.

~~~
ctdonath
That time is now, considering you just attracted an audience.

------
bruceboughton
[http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/urbanspoon-for-
ipad/id3692674...](http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/urbanspoon-for-
ipad/id369267453?mt=8)

I'm not surprised Jobs said that. Looks like someone hit it with the ugly
stick^H^H spoon.

------
mcav
“I think the UI isn’t so good.” == "trashed"?

------
PleaseBeSerious
"The iPad’s new “retina display” boasts a 2048-by-1536 resolution, a display
that Joshua Topolsky of The Verge notes has a million more pixels than a
HDTV."

Does this seem out of place in this article?

~~~
albemuth
Relevant: [http://www.theonion.com/articles/this-article-generating-
tho...](http://www.theonion.com/articles/this-article-generating-thousands-of-
dollars-in-ad/)

~~~
tedunangst
"The page you were looking for is not here." Is that supposed to be the joke?

------
blafro
Steve Jobs did not trash his app. OP is either name-dropping or link-baiting.

------
jenius
The most ironic part is that this new app's UI sucks as well. High res photos
!= UI

~~~
vibrunazo
That was my first impression. But that's only one picture. Maybe the rest of
the app looks better? Maybe the article writer only had access to an ugly one?

~~~
spobo
Still, if even one screen is ugly it's an ugly UI. and usually people publish
the good looking parts. So I assume that the rest of the UI is even worse.

------
mmaunder
I've been involved indirectly in the self catering accommodation industry for
about 3 decades. (I grew up working in my mom's holiday letting agency in cape
town) The percentage of revenue spent on marketing in the industry is
staggering. 20% to 50% is common here in France and in South Africa in Cape
Town which is highly competitive. Much of this goes to adwords these days.
It's a very cash rich space so an amazing opportunity. Best of luck Adam and
team!!

